# Immunizations



## meetsara (Jun 6, 2011)

I will be moving to Thailand in August. Can anybody tell me what pre-departure immunizations/medications I will need and how I can get them?

So far, Cambodia and Thailand are the only countries I will definitely be travelling in, but it is likely that I will make plans to spend time in India, China, etc. after I move. If I need more immunizations for other countries after I get there, will these be readily available?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TomTao (May 28, 2011)

meetsara said:


> I will be moving to Thailand in August. Can anybody tell me what pre-departure immunizations/medications I will need and how I can get them?
> 
> So far, Cambodia and Thailand are the only countries I will definitely be travelling in, but it is likely that I will make plans to spend time in India, China, etc. after I move. If I need more immunizations for other countries after I get there, will these be readily available?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


It is best to speak to your GP about immunisations, they would have a list of what is needed for each country or region, they can also check your immunisation record to see if you are in need of a booster, some immunisations are world wide. All immunisations should also be available through either a community clinic or local hospital in Thailand.


----------



## SweetDreams (May 25, 2011)

meetsara said:


> I will be moving to Thailand in August. Can anybody tell me what pre-departure immunizations/medications I will need and how I can get them?
> 
> So far, Cambodia and Thailand are the only countries I will definitely be travelling in, but it is likely that I will make plans to spend time in India, China, etc. after I move. If I need more immunizations for other countries after I get there, will these be readily available?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Irrespective of official requirements, a tetanus jab is a must-have.


----------

